
Ask HN: How would hiring react to high profile/notorious company on resume? - seannaM
One example being, something like Theranos. I feel pretty certain it would look &quot;Worse than google, better than mom and pop website shop&quot;, but I&#x27;m not sure entirely how it would be perceived.
======
shostack
Totally depends on the role and circumstances.

Were you a worker bee in the back office that had nothing to do with the
scandal? You should be fine, and will have a good story about your ethics for
why you are seeking other employment.

Were you a high-ranking employee with direct responsibility for any of the
factors causing them to be in the current mess? You might have a tougher time
because you'll need to explain yourself.

These are also things that you might want to consider tackling in a cover
letter.

